# [Cracked]Seven Most Ridiculous Movie Character Overreactions



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 26, 2011)

Most of them are take or leave, but one in particular has me thinking. Specifically, the Truman Show entry.

Was not the Truman Show set on an island that Cristof owned/built? Assuming he was his own legal jurisdiction, than all the problems of legality are moot. He wasn't committing a crime. As for morally. . . well, really, he seemed to have the demeanor and ego of a megalomaniacal supervillain because he *was* a megalomaniacal supervillain. The film didn't really ever try and deny that.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Kreese is clearly a psychopath, and thats only more clear in _Karate Kid 3_ when his psychopathic war buddy shows up. It's pretty obvious that if anything fucked them up, it was the war, but it's more likely they are just evil bastards. Karate didn't make them evil; they are trying to make Karate evil. Big difference.

Christof wasn't trying to murder Truman, _per say;_ he was more of a control freak, and was having a bit of a breakdown when things starting spiralling out of his control. He overreacted, but it was in-character. 

For The Enchantress, I think the other members of the household really did care for the Beast, even if he was a dick and they knew it. Most probably knew him from his childhood. I think if anything it probably would have been worse if they _didn't_ share in his curse, as it probably saved him from spiralling into an even deeper depression or, worse, going berserk and accidently killing someone. It might have saved all their sanities to know that, yes, they really did have an idea what the others were going through.

Never seen _The Wizard_, but I'm pretty sure if someone accuses you of harrasment, and then said person runs off and is nowhere to be found, you're probably of the hook. And it does sound like he was trying to rob them, not just return them to their parents.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2011)

I wondered why all the servants were items too. I was like the hell did those poor guys do.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 26, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Most of them are take or leave, but one in particular has me thinking. Specifically, the Truman Show entry.
> 
> Was not the Truman Show set on an island that Cristof owned/built? Assuming he was his own legal jurisdiction, than all the problems of legality are moot. He wasn't committing a crime. As for morally. . . well, really, he seemed to have the demeanor and ego of a megalomaniacal supervillain because he *was* a megalomaniacal supervillain. The film didn't really ever try and deny that.



No, that's not true at all. The Truman Show set was in California,  He was on the US soil, under US legal jurisdiction and therefore he was committing a crime.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 27, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> No, that's not true at all. The Truman Show set was in California,  He was on the US soil, under US legal jurisdiction and therefore he was committing a crime.



ahh, yeh beat me to it.


but yeah, Bolt's pretty much hit the neail on the head


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 27, 2011)

Tagged. Looks like it will be a good read, the first one made me lol. I'll read the rest later


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha, the last one about The Wizard had me laughing. I never even thought of it that way.


----------

